# Ognuno



## Alxmrphi

Ecco una frase che ho fatto per provare a mi acceto che so come a usare questa parola. Se ho sbaglio, poi può qualcuno dimmi dove sono gli errori, senza mi dando le correzioni.

Grazie, eccola:

Ho quattro sorrelle, ne due sono vecchie, e ne uno è una ragazza e l'altra è molto giovane. Però ognuno (ha/hanno?) molti soldi.


----------



## yasemin

Ognuno ha perché è singolare.
Però io direi "ho quattro sorelle, ne sono vecchie due." 
Sono confusa. Mi sembra che ci sia qualcosa che non va. Forse un'italiano può aiutare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ecco una frase che ho fatto per provare a me stesso che so come a usare questa parola. Se ho sbagliato, poi può qualcuno dirmi dove sono gli errori, senza fare correzioni.
> 
> Grazie, eccola:
> 
> Ho quattro sorrelle, ne due sono vecchie, e ne uno è una ragazza e l'altra è molto giovane. Però ognuno (ha/hanno?) molti soldi.



La frase è un pò confusa..


----------



## Alxmrphi

Grazie, aspetterò per una madrelingua, grazie per l'aiuto

(Pensavo che con verbi maschili, e l'articolo indefinite, non c'è un apostrofo (come quello).)

Un italiano
Un'italiana 

Vero?


----------



## yasemin

Eh! Penso proprio cosi!!


----------



## rocamadour

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ecco una frase che ho fatto per provare a mi acceto  (= a me stesso??) che so come usare questa parola. Se ho sbagliato, qualcuno può  dirmi dove sono gli errori, senza darmi le correzioni.
> 
> Grazie, eccola:
> 
> Ho quattro sorrelle, ne due sono vecchie, e ne uno è una ragazza e l'altra è molto giovane. Però ognuno (ha/hanno?) molti soldi.


----------



## rocamadour

Alex_Murphy said:


> Pensavo che con i nomi maschili l'articolo indefinito non ha l'apostrofo
> 
> Un italiano
> Un'italiana
> 
> Vero?


 
Vero!


----------



## Alxmrphi

D'accordo (spero), non ho bisogno di "ne" in questa frase, qualcuno può dirmi la frase giusta, con correzioni, grazie.

Anche rocamadour, se quello che dici sia vero, poi, ah, capisco, ho letto la cosa sbagliata, "l'a" e non "un".
Anche ancora, "sostantivi" è quello che volevo dire, è meglio di "nomi", giusto?

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## sabrinita85

Alex_Murphy said:


> D'accordo (spero), non ho bisogno di "ne" in questa frase; qualcuno può dirmi la frase giusta, con le correzioni? Grazie.
> 
> Anche rocamadour, se quello che dici è vero, poi, ah, capisco, ho letto una cosa sbagliata, "l'a" e non "un".
> Anche E ancora, "sostantivi" è quello che volevo dire, è meglio di "nomi", giusto?
> 
> Grazie a tutti.



* Ho quattro sorelle, due sono vecchie, una è una ragazza e l'altra è molto giovane. Però, ognuna di loro ha molti soldi.*

"sostantivo": è più tecnico di "nome".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Vedo che è più tecnico, e anche vedo che la regola è per più di sostantivi, allora è meglio. Pensavo che volasse dire "name" (come di una persona in inglese), qual'è si, capisco bene ma non posso spiegarlo! lol.

È normale a usare "di loro" con "ognuno/a" in questo senso? Ha molto senso in inglese e sono felice che la stessa cosa è in italiano, più facile a ricordarsi.

Grazie ancora, e spiacente per gli molti molti errori.


----------



## sabrinita85

Alex_Murphy said:


> Vedo che è più tecnico, e vedo anche  che la regola è più per i sostantivi, quindi meglio. Pensavo che volesse dire "name" (come di una persona in inglese), qual è *(???)* sì, capisco bene, ma non posso spiegarlo! lol.
> 
> È normale a usare "di loro" con "ognuno/a" in questo senso? Ha molto senso in inglese e sono felice che anche in italiano sia la stessa cosa, è più facile da ricordare.
> Grazie ancora, e mi spiace per i molti molti errori.



Beh a me suona meglio aggiungere "*di loro*" o "*dei/delle quali*".
Se lasciassi solo "ognuno", mi mancherebbe un pezzo; ma sono sicura che qualcuno obietterà, perché molti non dicono "di loro (dei/delle quali)" dopo _ognuno_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora, anch'io penso che suoni meglio


----------



## rocamadour

Ho quattro sorelle: due sono vecchie, una è una ragazza e l'altra è molto giovane. Però ognuna di loro ha (oppure tutte/tutte e tre hanno) molti soldi.

Come ha giustamente puntualizzato sabri "sostantivo" è più tecnico di "nome" , infatti sui dizionari trovi l'abbreviazione *s.m*.(sostantivo maschile, *s.f.* (sostantivo femminile), etc. Tuttavia in certe espressioni e definizioni della grammatica è quasi d'obbligo usare "nome": per esempio si dice "nome comune", "nome proprio",  "nome collettivo", "nome concreto", "nome astratto".


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Beh a me suona meglio aggiungere "*di loro*" o "*dei/delle quali*".
> Se lasciassi solo "ognuno", mi mancherebbe un pezzo/quote]
> 
> Confermo!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Rocamadour, vedo quello che vuoi dire e adesso io capisco, ma prima, Pensavo di solamente "nome" nel senso di persone, non gramaticamente.


----------



## claudine2006

Alex_Murphy said:


> Rocamadour, vedo quello che vuoi dire e adesso capisco, ma prima, pensavo solamente a "nome" nel senso di persone, non grammaticalmente.


----------



## rocamadour

Alex_Murphy said:


> Rocamadour, vedo quello che vuoi dire e adesso io capisco, ma prima, Pensavo di solamente "nome" nel senso di persone, non grammaticalmente.


Certo alex, ho capito in che senso lo intendevi!


----------

